# Best router plate



## BIGVIN (Jul 27, 2009)

Right now I have a Bosch 15 amp router mounted directly to my router table. I would like to get a plate and mount it that way. From experience would you buy an aluminum or phenolic plate? And what brand plate has worked good for you?
Thanks Vin


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

I favor a 3/8" phenolic plate over 1/4" aluminum. Most store bought aluminum plates have a coating over them so when new they are ok, but when the coating wears or gets scratched up it could leave marks on your material that's hard to sand off. Just rub a piece of bare aluminum with your finger & see what I mean.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

My table saw has a Alum. top...I've had for about 20 years....Still does not leave marks, why? you ask? I keep it clean and apply a coat of Good old Johnson's paste wax as I do my work bench, my router table and anything that provides a sliding surface. There are a lot of alum plates out there provided by very reputable mfgs... It's like every tool you use..proper maintenance and care...common sense..

Just my thoughts and experience.

Regards,
George Cole
"Regulae Stultis Sunt"


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

George II said:


> My table saw has a Alum. top...I've had for about 20 years....Still does not leave marks, why? you ask? I keep it clean and apply a coat of Good old Johnson's paste wax as I do my work bench, my router table and anything that provides a sliding surface. There are a lot of alum plates out there provided by very reputable mfgs... It's like every tool you use..proper maintenance and care...common sense..
> 
> Just my thoughts and experience.


It's good to know I'm not the only one who does this too.:dirol:


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I have Bakélite and aluminium plates. Polished and anodized. All are fine plates.


----------



## DJeansonne (Mar 27, 2009)

*router plates*

I have a 3/8" phenolic plate that has served me well. I couldn't better satisfied. But you will find many that can't live without an aluminum plate. Nothing wrong with that but they cost a little more.


----------



## trentwink (Jan 24, 2010)

I just purchased a Rousseau phenolic plate to use with my Bosch router. My local woodworking store let me borrow the install template to mount in my router table I'm building. I had to drill and countersink the holes for my router. If you are patient and can carefully follow directions, it's a good way to go. Otherwise, I would suggest buying one predrilled for your router.


----------



## ExtremelyAvg (Mar 7, 2010)

I am patient, and I have read the instructions, but I am still confused. Ugh. I like the Rousseau though, it looks like a good plate. I am sure I will figure it out.


----------



## Dennis M (Feb 28, 2010)

I just bought and installed the $20 Harbor Freight phenolic resin plate. Seems fine to me. Lots of places sell this for $30. Drilling the mounting holes is not too hard. After all, I did it...... :blink:


----------

